# Dark stains on Longines bracelet clasp



## Isti03 (Nov 25, 2017)

Hello

So basically I bought a Longines conquest classic chrono a few months ago. And today I noticed that only on the clasp there are some dark stains on the polished steel. There aren't any on the bracelet and the watch itself only on the clasp. I tried water and some soap and even stainless steel cleaning wipes. None of it works . Do you guys maybe have any suggestions? Or should I just take it to a watch specialist? It hasn't been exposed to any water since bought either so it isn't rust.

Thanks


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Pics would help, but it sounds like lap burn from the lapping machine that applies the brushed finish.

It's caused by the lapping wheel being left against the metal for a fraction longer than necessary. It's usually only unskilled practitioners who cause this and I'd be surprised if the watch left Longines like that.

Was it brand new or bought used? The seller may have refurbed the bracelet before selling.

But without any pics, all the above is speculation. The stains might be badger **** :huh:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Have you tried paint thinner ?

I've heard of this before also with a Longines that was bought brand new...


----------



## Isti03 (Nov 25, 2017)

So I bought it totally new and it didn't have anything at the time I know for sure actually, it didn't have the stains last week either. So I did something this week which caused it. The interesting thing is I always wear it. So it is strange because the clasp is between my hand and the watch when I where it, and the clasp has the stain marks but the bracelet doesn't. Maybe the clasp is made of different steel? Sorry how do I post photos?


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

https://postimages.org/

Use this website.


----------



## Isti03 (Nov 25, 2017)

So here they are:

https://postimg.org/image/g3559aht7/

https://postimg.org/image/9conzxmyj/

https://postimg.org/image/ty3fr9jsr/

https://postimg.org/image/xhpdh4ze3/

It is the dark stains it is hard to see because of the way the light its the steel. But it is the dark spots.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Nothing to do with lap burn then :laugh:

Take it back to a Longines AD and ask them to look at it.


----------



## Isti03 (Nov 25, 2017)

Ok but do you think it is serious?


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

Isti03 said:


> Ok but do you think it is serious?


 I can think of a thousand other things I'd be more concerned about. The spots are tiny and on the inside of the clasp so I wouldn't worry unless they start spreading to your skin. It might be plague :swoon:


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

This could be the residue of the very fine abrasive used in the mechanical polishing process. A scrub with a mixture of lemon juice and salt and then wash should shift it.


----------



## Isti03 (Nov 25, 2017)

Ok I will try this so just lemon juice salt and then water?


----------



## MyrridinEmrys (Sep 27, 2017)

Isti03 said:


> Ok I will try this so just lemon juice salt and then water?


 Aye! The idea is to make a runny paste with the juice and salt. Don't go mad with the scrubbing - be gentle - use something soft like those pads women use to take off their makeup! Works with SS pots and pans as well.


----------



## Isti03 (Nov 25, 2017)

Ok I will try it.

Let you know if it works.

Thanks guys.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Even if this doesn't work you can just get those spots lightly polished and they'll be gone without any trace.


----------



## Isti03 (Nov 25, 2017)

So just go to an AD and service under warranty?


----------

